# ANy idea what is wrong?



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

This sore on his head was there about 2 weeks ago when i got him. It appeared to be healing just fine with no sign of anything wrong. The problem is that starting yesterday the sore seems to be getting bigger and looks somewhat open again, also the frog is not eating and looks to be getting skinny. Any idea what i should do, can anyone identify what this is? I have ran a search a few times and didn't see anything very relevant...am i missing something? Temps are around 70 and the humidity is at 85-90%. 
Sorry the picture isnt the best...thanks in advance for any help
Thom O


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Without being able to culture it you can't tell for sure, but it's probably a bacterial infection and could be fungal. The best thing to do is take it to a vet so they can figure out exactly what it is since the treatment really depends on what's growing.

I would also pull it out of the display tank and set it up in a plastic shoe/sweater box with wet paper towel on the bottom and several hiding places. Be sure to change the paper towel regularly.

Good luck,
Chris


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Well, I just went to do that and the frog is sprawled out dead. These animals health can deteriorate very quickly, i have realized. He seemed to be doing better earlier today too. Thanks for the advice, I should have reacted sooner. Ya live, ya learn.
Thom O.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that. Yeah, they go down quickly. You might want to make friends with a local herp vet so that in the future you'll have a go to person in an emergency since it only takes a day or two for something to get out of hand.

Best,
Chris


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm thinking Cornell is the closest...I didn't act quickly b/c I thought it wasn't anything serious, like maybe a rub from shipping container or something like that, I did put him closer to the light and he is actually not completely dead. Also, I noticed a white "film" over spots of his body. I'm fairly certain that he is in the last minutes of his life.
Thom O.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

has he been brushing up on anything?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

It may be chytrid---contact TWI for a test kit.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

earthfrog said:


> It may be chytrid---contact TWI for a test kit.


I thought they were just giving out testing supplies for those participating in the survey? maybe not, but the deadline for the survey was a while ago.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

otis07 said:


> I thought they were just giving out testing supplies for those participating in the survey? maybe not, but the deadline for the survey was a while ago.


Oh, I didn't mean to imply that it was free, but at least he could start there and get some good info even if they didn't have extras to sell aside from the ones they are shipping out.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Both frogs died, i did not save the bodies.
I do not think they were rubbing on anything, at least i never saw them rubbing.
Chytrid was my suspision when i noticed the "white film", it looks similar to a photo someone posted of a frog that was infected. Anyhow~ the frogs are dead, I have cleaned out the viv. Should i still worry about putting any other frogs into the viv?
Thom O.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Rubbing and the resulting skin necrosis will usually present in small black patches on the nose and top of the head.

Rubbing is most common in WC animals due to the stressors of acclimating to captivity and various enclosures issues - size and rough or hard edges and/or furnishings.

Were those frogs WC or CB?

Without a necrospy, it will be impossible to tell the cause of death.

I would clean and bleach everything just in case though....


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

The areas of "missing" skin were pinkish in color almost white. It appeared to have been scabbing over but then came open again. I never noticed any black or puss. They seemed fine and then went downhill very quickly. As far as being WC or CB, I don't know for sure, and I don't think the store i got them from knows for sure either. They said CB but i have an inkling they were WC.
Thom O.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Pinkish or white?.....yikes....

They were probably WC.

Even though Auratus are fairly easy to maintain and even breed....they are truly a frog that is taken for granted and not worked with...near enough.

Even so...they should still be available at your local shows and breeders for @ $25.00 for a froglet.....much safer than a questionable animal at a retail store.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Yea i should have not reacted on impulse....I was surprised how shy they were after reading so much about them and luecs being bold frogs. That was what got me thinking they were WC. They just got more in at the pet store and they are the same way...different company though. One has already succumbed to the elements. My next frogs will be a group of variabilis that i willl put in my brand new 24x18x25 exo(never used), only a few weeks left until they are ready. What is the name of the red frogs that i keep seeing pics of,Basti? 
Thom O.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Don't beat yourself up over it....we all live and learn.

That is the main indication of a WC Auratus....shy and skittish. A lot or people complain about them, but if they had a CB frog instead of a WC one....they would be much happier with the boldness and visablity.

Red frogs?....Pumilio...Basti's? You mean orange with some spots? There are some dark Orange Bastis that people like to call red.

They are nice frogs and good beginner pums.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

inflight said:


> Both frogs died, i did not save the bodies.
> I do not think they were rubbing on anything, at least i never saw them rubbing.
> Chytrid was my suspision when i noticed the "white film", it looks similar to a photo someone posted of a frog that was infected. Anyhow~ the frogs are dead, I have cleaned out the viv. Should i still worry about putting any other frogs into the viv?
> Thom O.


If it was chytrid, bleach may not be enough to kill the spores---the only way to do it is to heat EVERYTHING used in conjunction with the frogs---tools, tank/contents---to 100 degrees Fahrenheit. This can be done by leaving the items outside in the summer heat for a hour or so (at least, in Texas). You can not be sure it is dead until it is subjected to the heat treatment---but it might have also been TB or mycobacterium---too bad you did not have them looked at. However, this will also kill viv plants/organisms, so best of luck to you.


----------

